# Hello! Just here to learn



## jebbewocky (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't intend on having mantids, mainly since I loooove my tarantulas, and my wife-to-be had to have some sort of limit. Plus, I understand mantids usually only live a season, and I like things to last a little longer.

Anyway, I'm just here to browse and learn about mantids!


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome and glad to have you here!


----------



## revmdn (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## ismart (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Mantibama (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello! Have fun browsing!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome, if you can withstand our mantis love and lore, u are a strong ..... ummm spider person! Welcom from OHIO!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ!

You shouldn't have a problem with slipping a few mantids past wife-to-be. Just take a cast tarantula skin and put it over the mantis. She'll be none the wiser (W-T-B, that is; the mantis probably will be).


----------



## Rick (Nov 25, 2009)

Welcome. Many exotic mantids available live much longer than a season by the way.


----------



## hierodula (Nov 25, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## charleyandbecky (Nov 25, 2009)

Welcome from Georgia!

Perhaps you can talk her into one little mantis.  

Rebecca


----------

